# Generac



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2019)

I acquired a 15kw whole house LP generac generator. I want to use it as a stand alone unit. It starts in manual but shuts off after 15scnds. Restarts 8 scnds on shuts off and repeats. Apparently a protective mode. It appears to kill power to the ignition. I’ve verified OP and overtemp not causing issue, opened circuit on both to make sure. I’m not sure why it won’t run in manual. Is it looking for something I don’t understand. Coils appear to be -24v. I was able to force the circuit that powers fuel solenoid and relay. Not quite sure what’s causing ignition shutdown or how I can bypass. Any input would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I acquired a 15kw whole house LP generac generator. I want to use it as a stand alone unit. It starts in manual but shuts off after 15scnds. Restarts 8 scnds on shuts off and repeats...


It may need to see utility power... Give us the exact model number to assist you in locating troubleshooting info.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2019)

tabora said:


> It may need to see utility power... Give us the exact model number to assist you in locating troubleshooting info.


It’s a model 0043903 serial 4349388. 15k. The starter was burned up when I got it. I don’t have the transfer switch and i didn’t have intention having it as a permanent connection but setting up during extended loss like after a hurricane. I have been able to download the model specific service manual so that does open some diagnostic doors. Since I intend to use it not quite as designed, is it looking for something(ac sense) or control power that is only available when connected to a transfer switch? When it starts in manual it seems to emulate the over-crank protection start pattern, no fault indicator lights but I haven’t let it restart until the 90 pause of that pattern so maybe I’m affecting that but don’t know.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> When it starts in manual it seems to emulate the over-crank protection start pattern...


 Yes, that certainly sounds like the overcrank protection. I guess I'd start by manually checking the oil level and then bypass the low oil switch, and then bypass the high temp switch and see if either of those items are bad. Then I'd move on to the overcrank troubleshooting... https://www.generator-parts.com/manuals/home-standby/0E3586.pdf

Also: Make sure the fuel pressure isn't too high. Check the airbox for leaks. Check the valve adjustments.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2019)

tabora said:


> Yes, that certainly sounds like the overcrank protection. I guess I'd start by manually checking the oil level and then bypass the low oil switch, and then bypass the high temp switch and see if either of those items are bad. Then I'd move on to the overcrank troubleshooting... https://www.generator-parts.com/manuals/home-standby/0E3586.pdf
> 
> Also: Make sure the fuel pressure isn't too high. Check the airbox for leaks. Check the valve adjustments.


I haven’t found a low oil sensor but did bypass Oil Pressure and over temp.. I verified LP pressure at 10” WC. I inspected the control boards for hot spot and has no burn marks. I found it odd that it followed the over crank protection pattern although it was running which may suggest a control power issue. I will follow your suggestions to see where that leads. Thank you for your assistance.


----------

